

Will stupid people & their pseudoscience cost more lives this year? - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/jan/03/aids-hiv-deniers-christine-maggiore

======
mistermann
I don't really know, but I read one seemingly well researched and footnoted
paper on the HIV/Aids connection and I am now quite skeptical. The general
assertion was that though HIV and Aids commonly occur together, but that HIV
does not cause Aids. Two interesting points I recall were statistics on drug
use and Aids, and malnutrition and Aids, and the stats are available on the
CDC website for verification. Of course there will be higher HIV infection in
the drug user community, but the numbers are so high that it becomes a little
suspicious. And there is also another very high correlation between
malnutrition and Aids, and the paper asserted that a great deal of the
statistics of "Aids" deaths in Africa are in fact malnutrition, as the
patients weren't even tested for HIV. Is this true or false? I don't know, but
if not, and the HIV/Aids proponents steer away from questions or discussions
on this topic, it seem to me a bit suspicious. After all, there is, in fact, a
massive economy built around HIV Aids (research grants, drugs, NGO's,
etc)...they have every financial reason to maintain the status quo, even if it
is false.

Now that I'm thinking about it, there were several other good points in the
paper....I tried googling it but couldn't find it.

------
tokenadult
Thanks for preserving the original newspaper article headline as the
submission headline. That's really the issue: how many people have to die
before they acknowledge reality?

------
brl
I personally believe that HIV causes AIDS but I also have to admit that
denialists such as Peter Duesberg and Kary Mullis are more qualified to have
an opinion on this subject than I will ever be.

